# Are any members here NOT addicted to caffeine?



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

I suppose this is a bit like asking a tobacco forum if they are addicted to cigarettes, but I was interested so I'll ask it anyway.

I personally am addicted to caffeine. The very first thing I do (before even brushing my teeth or washing my face) when I come downstairs in the morning is to go to the kitchen and fire up the coffee machine. Before I've had my first cup of coffee I can barely string a sentence together and only after 2 or 3 can I have a conversation with somebody.

If I sleep in for example and have to go out the door without any caffeine I am literally in a daze and after about 30 minutes of being awake without coffee I get an awful headache which will not go away with anything other than a cup of strong coffee.

Luckily, however, I've managed to put some kind of routine into my addiction so that I drink coffee and tea in the morning and afternoon but stop at about 4-5PM, save for the occasional cup of tea.

I don't know when I started to grow dependent on caffeine as I've been drinking coffee for about 5-6 years and it just seems normal now to wake up with only one thought - I need coffee!!

So anyway, can any of you lot take or leave coffee, or are you as hopelessly addicted as me?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Apart from the odd time when I feel I need a "pick me up", I don't crave the caffeine hit (of course, I could be in total denial on that one!). I predominantly drink coffee because I like the taste...and you can't live on red wine alone.

In fact, if I am trying out a new brew technique, or experimenting, I'll sometimes buy de-caffeinated coffee to spare myself the jitters.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Not so much as I thought. A couple of weeks ago I went without coffee, or any other caffeine source come to that, for about five days due to a stomach bug. I was expecting the inevitable headache, but it never arrived. I always look forward to the first cup of the day though!


----------



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Apart from the odd time when I feel I need a "pick me up", I don't crave the caffeine hit (of course, I could be in total denial on that one!). I predominantly drink coffee because I like the taste...*and you can't live on red wine alone.*
> 
> In fact, if I am trying out a new brew technique, or experimenting, I'll sometimes buy de-caffeinated coffee to spare myself the jitters.


No you can't, hasn't stopped me trying though.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not addicted to coffee as I can happily stop drinking it (once for about 3 years). I do get the bad headache for a few days if I stop drinking caffeine based drinks. I drink it because I enjoy the taste. I will admit that my caffeine intake has increased since I bought my new equipment.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not as bad as I used to be, I used to have serious lethargy until I had my first cup, Iv'e been away from my machine a lot lately however and it has cut my intake dramatically, its still a nice pick me up when I begin to dwindle however.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would prefer if coffee had about half the caffeine which it does, I could drink more!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

A few years ago I could do without caffeine for a few days quite happily and not suffer any headache. The last time I stopped, though, (had a stomach upset that meant I had to avoid coffee for a few days) I had a headache for a few hours. Judging by the increased amount I want to drink since getting the Mazzer at the end of last week I may be heading for more trouble though!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've gone weeks on holiday without caffeine and not suffered any withdrawal symptoms... though that did surprise me as I thought I would. I have however cut down my consumption over the years so now only have on average 3 a day now.


----------



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

That is interesting to hear that some members can drink coffee regularly but stop any time without any ill-effects.

I suppose some people manage to escape addiction and others don't.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

me..............................


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

I came to coffee via giving up drinking 3+ litres of diet come a day. I was very addicted to caffeine, I probably still am a little but I can get by fine on a couple of cups of coffee a day so a lot better than I was before.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Somnophore said:


> I came to coffee via giving up drinking 3+ litres of diet come a day.


Hmm a strange thing to be drinking unless you're a rent boy at a health farm


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Although I love my coffee,I wouldn't say that I am addicted to caffeine. I could easily go without but I choose not to as I like the taste


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely not addicted to caffeine - drink loads of espresso and pour over just to prove it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Hmm a strange thing to be drinking unless you're a rent boy at a health farm


Absolute genius.....


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

This is the final straw, iPhone is going off to mazuma, galaxy S4 ordered, apple autocorrect is the bane of my life.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jmurray01 said:


> That is interesting to hear that some members can drink coffee regularly but stop any time without any ill-effects.
> 
> I suppose some people manage to escape addiction and others don't.


I'd put myself in this category but I used to take 200mg caffeine tablets for a boost in the gym so a few espressos don't really touch the sides.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Hmm a strange thing to be drinking unless you're a rent boy at a health farm


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, I don't consider myself addicted. I sometimes drink 50/50 decaf.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Can go days without coffee should I choose too as such I consider myself not to be addicted.

However I need to make coffee I miss that more than drinking it.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

I teach survival skills and always included caffeine pills in a survival kit to give a boost in an emergency, while back on a Sunday I ran out of caffeinated stuff so tried one, jeez they're strong, was jittery for hours.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Not addicted at all. I enjoy drinking coffee but I enjoy the process of creating the coffee and tinkering with my machines/variables more.


----------



## jmurray01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Somnophore said:


> I teach survival skills and always included caffeine pills in a survival kit to give a boost in an emergency, while back on a Sunday I ran out of caffeinated stuff so tried one, jeez they're strong, was jittery for hours.


You think so? I've tried those caffeine tablets they did absolutely nothing for me.

Then again that could be because I'm so badly addicted that my body no longer has a reaction to caffeine.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Provigil (Modafinil) is the ultimate stay-awake pill - astonishingly effective, and used by the military.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

Modanafil is one of those cramming drugs for students as apparently aids memory recall too.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, it's good for that too *whistles*

It's basically an amphetamine iirc.


----------

